# The Day We Have All Been Waiting For



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

whether are a hater or a big fan of Chael Sonnen, everyone is very interested in seeing tomorrows result on his PEDS hearing. I for one hope that he is back asap and they give him no penalties.

here is the priceless stuff we need back early next year:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Hope the guy gets made to pay for his crime. He was obviously on PEDs, just look at him.

This is a dangerous sport, anybody cheating should be made be made an example of. The day a steroid user kills somebody in the Octagon, Dana will learn real quick this is no game and a clean sport is a healthy sport.


----------



## jwwpua (Aug 8, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Hope the guy gets made to pay for his crime. He was obviously on PEDs, just look at him.
> 
> This is a dangerous sport, anybody cheating should be made be made an example of. The day a steroid user kills somebody in the Octagon, Dana will learn real quick this is no game and a clean sport is a healthy sport.


You do know that most professional fighters use something whether it's for recovery or strength or speed, right? When big money is involved in professional sports, so are drugs. It doesn't make it right or okay, but the testing they do is ridiculous and lets way too many people off the hook. Either they should all (drug users) be punished, or none at all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jwwpua said:


> You do know that most professional fighters use something whether it's for recovery or strength or speed, right? When big money is involved in professional sports, so are drugs. It doesn't make it right or okay, but the testing they do is ridiculous and lets way too many people off the hook. Either they should all (drug users) be punished, or none at all.


yes, and nate diaz said about 50% of mma fighters have been or are suing drugs, which tells me sonnen was just an unlucky one even though none of its right


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, they all should. Chael should be the start. Nothing against him, but this is a violent sport, make it a level playing field. BTW, he was not on 'recovery drugs', it is plain for all to see. 

Athletic Commissions, Dana, whoever, clean it up.

And I don't believe Sonnen was just unlucky, from what I'm told, he was told how to time his cycle. He just didn't do it properly (go figure).


----------



## jwwpua (Aug 8, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yes, and nate diaz said about 50% of mma fighters have been or are suing drugs, which tells me sonnen was just an unlucky one even though none of its right


Yep I'm with ya 100%. There is a lot of evidence of drug use, ranging from various fighters' testimonies to fighters' physiques. Given a certain height, there's only so much lean mass a person can maintain naturally. Many fighters are well above while also keeping body fat to a minimum.


----------



## jwwpua (Aug 8, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> Yes, they all should. Chael should be the start. Nothing against him, but this is a violent sport, make it a level playing field. BTW, he was not on 'recovery drugs', it is plain for all to see.
> 
> Athletic Commissions, Dana, whoever, clean it up.
> 
> And I don't believe Sonnen was just unlucky, from what I'm told, he was told how to time his cycle. He just didn't do it properly (go figure).


Are you saying based on his physique, it's obvious?

If so, would you say the same for GSP, Matt Hughes, Thiago Alves, etc?


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

jwwpua said:


> Yep I'm with ya 100%. There is a lot of evidence of drug use, ranging from various fighters' testimonies to fighters' physiques. Given a certain height, there's only so much lean mass a person can maintain naturally. Many fighters are well above while also keeping body fat to a minimum.


Exactly.

The thing that gets me, is fans who don't care. "Everybody does it", "50% of fighters do it anyways". This kind of attitude only helps prolong the problem and does not give somebody like Dana an incentive to push for a clean-up.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

jwwpua said:


> Are you saying based on his physique, it's obvious?
> 
> If so, would you say the same for GSP, Matt Hughes, Thiago Alves, etc?


The rapid increase in strength of the guy. The change in his physique. The bacne.

Regardless, the man was on PEDs. Let's change the attitudes of fans, and Dana will banish cheats. Commissions may change testing procedures. It happened in most other sports, yet the UFC is a fossil in this respect (and let's not bring in boxing, it's just as bad with their joke testing, only that cheats aren't treated as idols even after being caught). There is a weird culture amongst UFC fans to not care, but changes start from the ground up.

If my brother fought a drug cheat and was injured, I would be pizzed. Same if a son, father, uncle, nephew, friend. Yet fans don't seem to care. Odd. I think it's because the casual fan cares more about blood and damage, than they do about viewing skills, which probably explains why most good technical striking or grappling matches get booed.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fine Wine said:


> The rapid increase in strength of the guy. The change in his physique. The bacne.
> 
> Regardless, the man was on PEDs. Let's change the attitudes of fans, and Dana will banish cheats. Commissions may change testing procedures. It happened in most other sports, yet the UFC is a fossil in this respect (and let's not bring in boxing, it's just as bad with their joke testing, only that cheats aren't treated as idols even after being caught). There is a weird culture amongst UFC fans to not care, but changes start from the ground up.
> 
> If my brother fought a drug cheat and was injured, I would be pizzed. Same if a son, father, uncle, nephew, friend. Yet fans don't seem to care. Odd. I think it's because the casual fan cares more about blood and damage, than they do about viewing skills, which probably explains why most good technical striking or grappling matches get booed.


in that case it should start from the next guy who does it, not sonnen, unless he is re-caught


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Im not a fan but i hope he does come back and they allow him to fight ASAP..


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> The rapid increase in strength of the guy. The change in his physique. The bacne.


You cant't substantiate ANY of those.

Look at the change of physique and strength...

WEC:










UFC:










WOW. That MUST be steroids? :sarcastic12:

Silva has always had trouble with wrestlers.

Sonnen schooled Silva... in everything except sub defense. If you think that you can pop a steroid and do that to Silva then go ahead. Yeah Silva won... but give Chael the props he deserves.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> You cant't substantiate ANY of those.
> 
> Look at the change of physique and strength...
> 
> ...


+ rep mate, he isnt noticeable with peds, if hes taking peds then whats overeem taking?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> + rep mate, he isnt noticeable with peds, if hes taking peds then whats overeem taking?


Presumable Sonnen is taking the roids for cardio or recovery. Either way that doesn't change the fact that Sonne schooled Silva in standup, takedowns, and gnp. PED'S or not, Sonnen showed FAR more skill and ability in that fight than Silva. Even if he did "cheat" cardio or recovery wise, he still showed that he had more talent even if you took away the cardio.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Presumable Sonnen is taking the roids for cardio or recovery. Either way that doesn't change the fact that Sonne schooled Silva in standup, takedowns, and gnp. PED'S or not, Sonnen showed FAR more skill and ability in that fight than Silva. Even if he did "cheat" cardio or recovery wise, he still showed that he had more talent even if you took away the cardio.


exactly, roids or no roids the fight goes the same way


----------



## Saenchai (Mar 11, 2010)

"The Day We Have All Been Waiting For" .... damn i thought fedor signed with the UFC, who the f*** cares bout chael lol..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Saenchai said:


> "The Day We Have All Been Waiting For" .... damn i thought fedor signed with the UFC, who the f*** cares bout chael lol..


nah brother thats impossible with m-1 chained to fedors feet


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

Wasn't Silva injured before the fight?? So a cheating Sonnen couldn't beat an injured Silva... its MMA not a boxing and takedown match, the fact remains that Sonnen continues to get subed when he defeated. I'm not a fan of Sonnen, but even if Silva was caught cheating I would be dogging him also. A cheat is a cheat and when money is on the line it makes it even worse!!...JMO


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

perfection1st said:


> Wasn't Silva injured before the fight?? So a cheating Sonnen couldn't beat an injured Silva... its MMA not a boxing and takedown match, the fact remains that Sonnen continues to get subed when he defeated. I'm not a fan of Sonnen, but even if Silva was caught cheating I would be dogging him also. A cheat is a cheat and when money is on the line it makes it even worse!!...JMO


He was hurt during the fight, not before.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> He was hurt during the fight, not before.


Silva himself said he came into the fight with a Rib injury.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Prediction: Chael will be back in the ring by next september!


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

When are they going to have mandatory steroid testing for *ALL* fighters every single event? You test positive once, you get banned from the UFC for a year. You test positive twice, lifetime UFC ban.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> + rep mate, he isnt noticeable with peds, if hes taking peds then whats overeem taking?


Horse meat, clearly.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fine Wine said:


> Hope the guy gets made to pay for his crime. He was obviously on PEDs, just look at him.


lol, look at him? What am I look at? An average sized male :confused05:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

PEDs dont = hulk

using photos to prove he didnt take them when in fact he did is silly:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't know if you guys have seen this but they are streaming this hearing today on that bloodyelbow site, they say the Sonnen/Barnett stuff starts at 4 EST (an hour and a half from now)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/csac-...ce=http://www.bloodyelbow.com/&medium=6423864


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Can watch it live here from 1pm PT

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...back-Sonnen-s-hearing-to-1-p-m?urn=mma-291317


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

lol @ the Commission having no idea what they're doing with the Barnett case.

What a joke.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Currently watching the Josh Barnett 'appeal'.. Seems the comission dont have a clue what they are doing lol.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

hixxy said:


> Currently watching the Josh Barnett 'appeal'.. Seems the comission dont have a clue what they are doing lol.


Welcome to the state of California.

Believe it or not, they used to be worse.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

These idiots are in charge of Chael's case?

Dear God.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> in that case it should start from the next guy who does it, not sonnen, unless he is re-caught


Just curious, if he is cheating, why start with the next guy? That makes absolutely no sense. There have been others before him who have already been caught and suspended. If you get caught using any PED in the UFC, you are suspended, period.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Cool, watching now. Sonnen has hypogonadism - his sexual organs are not fully developed, interesting.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So one of the guys on the comission board is a witness against Sonnen?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Where is this guy goin with this?

Chael looks like a statue



hyper-gonads....nasty stuff


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I wanna go for a smoke but dont want to miss any of this lol. Im looking forward to Chaels people talking, i think they mean business.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn, have to be in class...gonna miss the hearing.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol at the jury yawning


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

here we go


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

In my opinion, good case on Sonnens part so far.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

hixxy said:


> In my opinion, good case on Sonnens part so far.


if the opening statement is accurate i think he will do fine.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

How on earth can you give someone a time scale to put a case across??


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

he is talking now good to hear from him


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

My boy's got his fate in his own hands now


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im starting to like Sonnen alot more, he has his head screwed on in my opinion.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

souding good for chael so far


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

hixxy said:


> Im starting to like Sonnen alot more, he has his head screwed on in my opinion.


yeah when he is on stage he is just in character i think he is probably a nice level headed guy.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Is that what you call passive aggressive or is she the official time keeper or just a bi*****


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

apparently chael = enhanced superman


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i haven't been waiting for this day at all tbh

i've more just been enjoying not having to hear any of the garbage that comes out of chaels mouth


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

"Can you speak more respectfully?"

What the hell? That woman is awful.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

she pulled the damn time keeper thing again.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Maaaan wish I could watch this... gotta wait like 20 minutes til I get home


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Would the guys watching it give more updates please? I can't watch it either and the suspense is killing me


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

His doctor seems VERY nervous..


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

chael seems to have a strong case but i am worried about the people hearing especial the time keeping bitch


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> Would the guys watching it give more updates please? I can't watch it either and the suspense is killing me


docters are now talking about chales low testosterone deficiency


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Would the guys watching it give more updates please? I can't watch it either and the suspense is killing me


Sonnens side just putting their case across at the mo, and personally i feel they are going to get this suspension lifted no problem. But eh, that might just be me..


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> docters are now talking about chales low testosterone deficiency


One of the posts mentioned some testicle hyperactivity? Wth is that?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

hixxy said:


> His doctor seems VERY nervous..


yeah it seems like he could have dressed a little nicer for the occation as well


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Sonnens side just putting their case across at the mo, and personally i feel they are going to get this suspension lifted no problem. But eh, that might just be me..


Man, I hope so. The UFC is much more interesting with Chael fighting


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> One of the posts mentioned some testicle hyperactivity? Wth is that?


hyper gonads is what i heard. You can look at that


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Don't know if you guys have seen this but they are streaming this hearing today on that bloodyelbow site, they say the Sonnen/Barnett stuff starts at 4 EST (an hour and a half from now)
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/csac-...ce=http://www.bloodyelbow.com/&medium=6423864


This is awesome^^ Thank you dude 

So interesting  How long is it running already guys??


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

doctor looks like john denver


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

The doctor just buried him...when chael asked if there was any alternative treatment...Chael said they tried vitamins...Doctor said no.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> hyper gonads is what i heard. You can look at that


So if you're looking at them are they bouncing around and stuff?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> The doctor just buried him...when chael asked if there was any alternative treatment...Chael said they tried vitamins...Doctor said no.


i dont remember chale saying that i remember he saying something about he could have tried cream instead of shots.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> i dont remember chale saying that i remember he saying something about he could have tried cream instead of shots.


and he tried vitamins.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> So if you're looking at them are they bouncing around and stuff?


i have no idea could be. I just heard that term mentioned several times when talking about him.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> and he tried vitamins.


hum i didnt catch that good catch. 

maybe he tried vitamins before he went to that doctor do you remember anything like that.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This doctor is high as a kite, just killed chael.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> yeah it seems like he could have dressed a little nicer for the occation as well


And stopped chewing gum


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> The doctor just buried him...when chael asked if there was any alternative treatment...Chael said they tried vitamins...Doctor said no.


^^^ I think you could be right.




RustyRenegade said:


> So if you're looking at them are they bouncing around and stuff?


I believe it's *hypo*-gonadism ... sounds self explanatory..


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

This "doctor" is absolutely killing Chael's case.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Rastaman said:


> This "doctor" is absolutely killing Chael's case.


+ 1, its a wrap the defence is killing him.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

oldfan said:


> ^^^ I think you could be right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it is hypo i made a typo.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

chale needs a new doctor.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rastaman said:


> This "doctor" is absolutely killing Chael's case.


AGREE I'm Chaels biggest fan. His doctor looks and sounds like a drug dealer.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

His doctor is certianly not helping matters!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rastaman said:


> This "doctor" is absolutely killing Chael's case.


It seems like he really is. He doesn't sound raliable at all..


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This doctor sounds more suspect that all chael sonnen prefight hype. I don't know who is the bigger liar.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i remember looking at the guy at the beginning. Bad hair probably not washed not dressed properly chewing gum the whole 9 yards. Shocked when i heard it was his doctor.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jesus Christ what's this Doctor's last name Bong or Feelgood?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> It seems like he really is. He doesn't sound raliable at all..


reasonable? he sounds like an idiot.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::happy02:


John8204 said:


> Jesus Christ what's this Doctor's last name Bong or Feelgood?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> reasonable? he sounds like an idiot.


sounds like chael sonnen without the confidence.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

What a crackerjack operation one of the judges has to "catch a plane" :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12: :sarcastic12:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If I was looking for a medical marijuana card, i'd call this Doc ASAP. The Doc is chewing gum as well....Man what a guy.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Checkmate, its a wrap the doctor just killed chael career. War Silva.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

uhhh.... if he stops uhh.. it would go low...- dr feelgood


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

"Who is this Dana, Dana White" - commission lady

I'm convinced everyone in the room is stoned right now


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

15 to rebuttal


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

This scene by scene live blogging of a hearing is remniscent of the O.J. Simpson trial.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

John8204 said:


> "Who is this Dana, Dana White" - commission lady
> 
> I'm convinced everyone in the room is stoned right now


there must have be a party and they got hi from the smoke left in the room


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to be quick because people need their breaks?! What the **** is that all about?!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> "Who is this Dana, Dana White" - commission lady
> 
> *I'm convinced everyone in the room is stoned right now*


I thought it was just me... I am.

Now time lady needs a bathroom break..


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

sounds like the commission lady needs a bathroom break.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sonnen looks a bit like Beaker from the Muppets there...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sonnen's next fight.. vs Dr feelgood


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

dead on V 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

just needs red hair


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Sonnen will kill this doctor.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Lawyers...oh my god.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i think the lady is having problems


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

where the hell is director dod??


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow Sonnen is staring this dude down like he's going to eat his guts.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That woman is completely clueless. The only thing she's good at is telling everyone how much time is left.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Here we go, in the judges hands now.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Never leave it to the judges Chael


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Win or Lose this is the worst court pannel i have ever seen, this witch had no idea what was going on. I also saw the black dude on the pannel checknig his phone.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

it seems like nobody knows what is going on here


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sonnens getting cleared!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy Shit dude so Chael's Testosterone levels were never ABOVE normal? The ratio was just off?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

uhoh.... the common sense approach?

bad..bad..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Never leave it to the judges Chael


lol, nice analogy,


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

box said:


> Here we go, in the judges hands now.


well chale has allot of wins via UD maybe it will be the same here


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Sonnens getting cleared!


looks like it this pannel looks like they just want to get the **** out of there. This case made no damn sense.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Holy Shit One Of The Commissioners Thinks This Is A Boxing Panel!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Thelegend said:


> it seems like nobody knows what is going on here


yeah as said before it looks like everyone is high


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Commissioner: I'm not here because of my knowledge of boxing...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Holy Shit dude so Chael's Testosterone levels were never ABOVE normal? The ratio was just off?


This wouldn't surprise me if he was just on testosterone replacement therapy for his gonad issue.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

:sarcastic02:


John8204 said:


> Holy Shit One Of The Commissioners Thinks This Is A Boxing Panel!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Commissioner: I'm not here because of my knowledge of boxing...


at least she didn't say, "because of my knowledge of UFCing."


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

i think that chael wants to get some people in that in the room in the cage.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

updates peoples. I'm at my computer at work, so I'm getting my scene by scene from ya'lllllz.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

He held and touched...... my forms.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> This wouldn't surprise me if he was just on testosterone replacement therapy for his gonad issue.


That's what the "Boxing" judge said. He was asking if they ever said it was above normal which the doctors said it wasn't or couldn't confirm it was...


Also: Rapist creepy doctor? Guy just travels around with the UFC, says he's a doctor and gives fighters physicals... yet he's not even a doctor? Either someone fucked up hard checking his back ground or this dude doesn't know what he talks about.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

who is dr davidson???

where is director dod???

this guy is voting no


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow Chael, God he knows how to express himself. :thumbsup:

I am sold! I believe him everything lol^^


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Free chael


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Also: Rapist creepy doctor? Guy just travels around with the UFC, says he's a doctor and gives fighters physicals... yet he's not even a doctor? Either someone fucked up hard checking his back ground or this dude doesn't know what he talks about.


lololo wtf!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The commissioners are questioning Chael....

this one knows more about testo than chael or his dr.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

this is some stressful ish


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Can someone answer this if he has being taking testosterone since o8 y did it show up in the biggest fight of his life and not the others?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Baldy commissioner seems pretty knowledgeable on this subject. Seemingly the only commissioner there that isn't a moron.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It did for the Okami fight and he was cleared....they also don't test everyone, only about 30% of the fighters.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This lady should be shot.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Can someone answer this if he has being taking testosterone since o8 y did it show up in the biggest fight of his life and not the others?


Chael claims that because of training and weight cutting that he didn't go though puberty until years late.

Didn't start treatment untill '08....
:confused05:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Can someone answer this if he has being taking testosterone since o8 y did it show up in the biggest fight of his life and not the others?


if he had a true test deficiency, then taking replacement test will stagger him between homeostatic and non-homeostatic test levels, as oppose to a hyper-production of test that would take him above normal standards relative to his age group.

Like diabetics who take insulin shots because they have insulin production issues. If a normal non-diabetic were on insulin, they'd get massively huge (if they didn't make any fatal errors with dosage and end up killing themselves from it).

Fringe practices of bodybuilding include taking insulin shots.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Seems like Chael's going to get suspended and fined due to the 'lack of disclosure'. Would be very surprised to see him get away with it now, the commission seem very negative on the whole disclosure issue. Whether that's the right call or not is another matter, but I see him getting done for it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Can someone answer this if he has being taking testosterone since o8 y did it show up in the biggest fight of his life and not the others?


He started this program for the Okami fight and he was cleared. He wasn't in the main event for Marquardt and Miller so odds are he wasn't tested then. When he main evented he had to be tested and it was in California where they clearly have no idea what they are talking about.

FREE CHAEL SONNEN!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds to me like Chael is going to get slapped for not disclosing that he was taking testosterone, but not get penalized for taking a banned substance. I'm guessing time served and the $2500 fine.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The commissioners are all making little speeches for the media now ....most popular word ...disclosure.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chael should rebut "I TDD your disclosure."


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nooooooooo!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

no wants tomake a motion


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Basically, if Chael had made it clear to the physician in the pre-fight interview that he was taking the testosterone he'd have been absolutely fine. Just seems like a pretty stupid mistake. Hopefully they'll drop the suspension a little, maybe to 3 more months, so he can return fairly soon.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Oh how lovely this commission doesn't even know what the rules are.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Chael should rebut "I TDD your disclosure."


LOL^^ 

I want him to be free now


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

what are we voting on here lmao


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Doesn't look like the 12 month suspension is being up-held, just a matter of how long, and the fine now.

Nice, 6 month suspension an a $2,500 fine. Chael can return to the octagon in 3 months =D


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Basically, if Chael had made it clear to the physician in the pre-fight interview that he was taking the testosterone he'd have been absolutely fine. Just seems like a pretty stupid mistake. Hopefully they'll drop the suspension a little, maybe to 3 more months, so he can return fairly soon.


I appreciate the details. I'm not able to watch it right now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

WOOHOOO!!! reduced to 6 months chael is free!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

6 month suspension and 2500 fine retained!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like he's getting six months and $2500 fine. so he'll be back in action as early as March.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

the most incompetent board ever.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

6 months only thats fine I guess


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Suspension reduced to 6 months.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Okay so he's free for Australia


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That's almost perfect. He'll get a nice 3 month training camp in like normal. You better learn to disclose your shit from now on Chael.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats to the sonnen fans, especially oldfan:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Keep in mind guys, he's already served 3 of that 6.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh nice :thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Worst. Commissioners. Ever.

The amount of stupidity and confusion was unreal.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Keep in mind guys, he's already served 3 of that 6.


MMMM... very interesting point.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I see a happy oldfan now 


plus this movie was great!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think the commission really looked up to Chaels Doctor...:smoke01:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> Worst. Commissioners. Ever.
> 
> The amount of stupidity and confusion was unreal.


i know "wait what are we voting on here?" LMAS:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah as I said he'll be back in March. At this point the suspension was little more than a medical suspension plus a nice long training camp. Congrats to Chael on gaming the system. If I see him downtown I'm gonna accidentally spill a drink on him.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Keep in mind guys, he's already served 3 of that 6.


Add a training camp on top of that and he will be back as though he had no suspension


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I think the first guy who was conflicted, the one who said let's see if the Sonnen's and D.O. fight doc are being creative with their testing and diagnosis - by having the CSAC have an independent physician do the test.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

He only lost his bandwagon fan base from this anyway. Rub em in the mud, and clean em up again to be a champ, and they'll be back.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So Anderson Silva v Chael Sonnen 2 then and Belfort to face Okami??


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

hixxy said:


> So Anderson Silva v Chael Sonnen 2 then and Belfort to face Okami??


no since fights are pretty much in the works already i dont think he will get an immediate rematch


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Let him beat up Nate Marquardt again please.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Palhares would be a good match-up or the new Brazillian guy Falco or whatever.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

The Vitor/Andy fight was/is probably in the works already not to mention they really need to draw the line with this immediate rematch thing. I wanna see Chael-Andy 2 but the immediate rematches are old the Shogun-Lyoto one was fine but it's starting to go overboard, it wasnt even a decision either it was a sub. Not like Vitor deserves it either honestly. Have Anderson fight Vitor depending on when that fight takes place have Chael fight Okami or Wand or Akiyama or something.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Vitor, imo is the luckiest dude ever to get a title shot, if he does. He needs to fight some of these other guys who fought for the title and lost.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Chael vs Wand would be a good fight, already been a bit of smack talk between those 2. Either that or Bisping. Sonnen vs Bisping on the next series of TUF TBH.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Chael vs. Maia II 

ohh I didn't say that


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

box said:


> Vitor, imo is the luckiest dude ever to get a title shot, if he does. He needs to fight some of these other guys who fought for the title and lost.


I agree 100% beating an ungoldy overrated Lindland and Terry Martin and then dropping Franklin in a fight he missed weight and only threw like 3 punches in doesn't impress me. This is probably the biggest gift title shot ever (if it happens) but people wanna see it and everybody else not named Chael has already gotten tooled by Anderson.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

We did it, Chael fans! WE DID IT!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I can't wait to watch this hearing. The stupidity of the commissioners sounds as entertaining as any UFC card. 

Thanks for the play by play guys, was an awesome read.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Really glad Chael got a reduced sentence:thumb02: Would love to see him fight Wand and would hate to see him fight Palhares. He needs to get a fight in March and then rematch with Silva, whether he's holding the belt or not.

Whole lot of disclosure talk. Effing buttholes.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Why is that wrong? He does need to disclose this stuff and in the proper venues with the proper process. His excuse for not putting it on the form during weigh in's- HE WAS TOO EMBARRASSED THAT SOMEONE ELSE THERE MIGHT SEE IT ON HIS FORM is seriously ridiculous.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

MrObjective said:


> Palhares would be a good match-up or the new Brazillian guy Falco or whatever.


Sonnen vs. "Falco" would be very entertaining.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXs93KbBCgY

Sorry, had to do it.:confused03:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Why is that wrong? He does need to disclose this stuff and in the proper venues with the proper process. His excuse for not putting it on the form during weigh in's- HE WAS TOO EMBARRASSED THAT SOMEONE ELSE THERE MIGHT SEE IT ON HIS FORM is seriously ridiculous.


I'm not saying that he didn't screw up. I'm just a biased fan of his so I wanted him to get out of the suspension. I just want to see him in the ring and not in front of a board of judges

Not that it's a great excuse but I wouldn't want to make small talk about my testicles either.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

So quick question. He is banned for 3 more months in California but if the UFC has an event somewhere else he can fight within that Athletic Commission correct? If so we can see him fighting sooner.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I think it's better he has three months left to let his body heal... He must be really banged up from all his previous fights.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> So quick question. He is banned for 3 more months in California but if the UFC has an event somewhere else he can fight within that Athletic Commission correct? If so we can see him fighting sooner.


Technically he can, but in the US the established commissions tend to honor each others' suspensions. Furthermore the commission issuing the suspension will often take a dim view of a fighter skirting the suspension by fighting elsewhere, which can be bad for that fighter's chances of getting licensed there in the future. I guarantee he won't fight until his suspension is up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


>


Christ, that was painful to watch. I've dealt with a great number of panels and commissions, and I cannot believe how disorganized and borderline clueless this one was. I take no issue with the end result, but I can't even give them credit for knowing how they arrived there.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Technically he can, but in the US the established commissions tend to honor each others' suspensions. Furthermore the commission issuing the suspension will often take a dim view of a fighter skirting the suspension by fighting elsewhere, which can be bad for that fighter's chances of getting licensed there in the future. I guarantee he won't fight until his suspension is up.


THIS, almost every state upholds suspensions from other states.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I got a chuckle when the black guy said "do we have a second?" and the only guy with any sense says "you seconded it." Would have loved to run down the row of retards with my palm extended, slapping everyone there but the guy on the far left. Talk about aggravating:angry01:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I got a chuckle when the black guy said "do we have a second?" and the only guy with any sense says "you seconded it." Would have loved to run down the row of retards with my palm extended, slapping everyone there but the guy on the far left. Talk about aggravating:angry01:


You should watch the DR. He was like a bad actor hired to sabotage Chael. I still can't believe he didn't.

edit: be happy the commission was incompetent.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay this page jumped to 20 pages, and I can't read it all. Has Chael been freed? Can someone link me to an article on it?

Nevermind, found it.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=mmaweekly-4eeee6293ac524c115849b836ab85465

So let me get this straight. They stated that his medical use was legitimate, however he didn't disclose it properly?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah basically


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Okay this page jumped to 20 pages, and I can't read it all. Has Chael been freed? Can someone link me to an article on it?
> 
> Nevermind, found it.
> 
> ...


He had acquired a doctor here in Portland that was willing to prescribe and administer HRT. That doctor had a mullet and didn't bring Chael's full paperwork to the meeting so they were forced to go forward without even his full record of tests and treatment (family doctor FTW I'm sure). The disclosure became the biggest issue because Chael lied on his form during weigh-ins by forgetting to mention that he was taking Test in the Medications area. He somehow mentioned stuff like aspirin but left out this little detail of taking THE primary PED one can take. His excuse during the hearing was that he was embarrassed that some of the other guys in the room might see his form and know he was taking it so he decided to leave it out.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

This panel is a bunch of bumbling retards.

CSAC has chicken scratch processes in place, accused Chael of taking PEDS when they already know he is being treated for hypogonadism, diagnosed in 2008, with testosterone replacement therapy from previous medical form submissions.

What a joke.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dr feelgood was awesome, it's a hearing so of course he shows up high, in a black t-shirt chewing gum.

If he wasn't being interrogated by former groupies of Foghat we might have been in trouble.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

HexRei said:


> He had acquired a doctor here in Portland that was willing to prescribe and administer HRT. That doctor had a mullet and didn't bring Chael's full paperwork to the meeting so they were forced to go forward without even his full record of tests and treatment (family doctor FTW I'm sure). The disclosure became the biggest issue because Chael lied on his form during weigh-ins by forgetting to mention that he was taking Test in the Medications area. He somehow mentioned stuff like aspirin but left out this little detail of taking THE primary PED one can take. His excuse during the hearing was that he was embarrassed that some of the other guys in the room might see his form and know he was taking it so he decided to leave it out.


he also said he told them about it already verbally and didn't see the need to be redundant.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> he also said he told them about it already verbally and didn't see the need to be redundant.


He didn't tell Dodd verbally until after he had skipped putting it on the form.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Dr feelgood was awesome, it's a hearing so of course he shows up high, in a black t-shirt chewing gum.
> 
> If he wasn't being interrogated by former groupies of Foghat we might have been in trouble.


yeah it didnt even look like he had a shower yet


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> He didn't tell Dodd verbally until after he had skipped putting it on the form.


Insert paper work where practice is Free Chael!






I'm just messin with you hex. Don't hate me...


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

HexRei said:


> He had acquired a doctor here in Portland that was willing to prescribe and administer HRT. That doctor had a mullet and didn't bring Chael's full paperwork to the meeting so they were forced to go forward without even his full record of tests and treatment (family doctor FTW I'm sure). The disclosure became the biggest issue because Chael lied on his form during weigh-ins by forgetting to mention that he was taking Test in the Medications area. He somehow mentioned stuff like aspirin but left out this little detail of taking THE primary PED one can take. *His excuse during the hearing was that he was embarrassed that some of the other guys in the room might see his form and know he was taking it so he decided to leave it out.*



thats definitely viable.... there are guys who have this machismo about them that they would get embarrassed to admit things such as that.

I have a couple dudes in my family that are like that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

When I first heard him say that part, I was like... noooo Chael you just did yourself in. If you think about it though, would you tell people you compete with about your gonad problem? lol. I'm giving Chael the benefit of the doubt here, since he had this condition documented for years, and did tell the head guy before fighting. 

My question is, since he's been on this treatment for some time, wouldn't he have disclosed this in previous fights on those forms?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I believe I read somewhere that he disclosed it for a previous fight and the commission had no problem with it.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> I believe I read somewhere that he disclosed it for a previous fight and the commission had no problem with it.


yeah maybe thats what i caught when he mentioned he didnt see the need to be redundant.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Dr feelgood was awesome, it's a hearing so of course he shows up high, in a black t-shirt chewing gum.
> 
> If he wasn't being interrogated by former groupies of Foghat we might have been in trouble.


That, my friends, is the official synapsis:thumb02:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

oldfan said:


> That, my friends, is the official synapsis:thumb02:


Virtual high-five for sticking by Chael and never faltering.

I was with ya the whole time. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CHAELSSSSSSSSS FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YEAAAAA HARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. i knew i would get my way hehehe, now he he can fight at 127 or 128, hopefully 127


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

chosenFEW said:


> thats definitely viable.... there are guys who have this machismo about them that they would get embarrassed to admit things such as that.
> 
> I have a couple dudes in my family that are like that.


I don't see Chael could possibly be embarressed by such a petty thing after all the schitck he's puled in the media over the past year. I wish this clown would just go away.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't get fans who believe him he is better than A. Silva. If you get KO'd or submitted you can't say you're a better fighter, shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeet.

he would DIE if the fight wasn't stopped. (think about it)


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Great news is there any interviews with Chael out yet wanna see what he has got to say thanks.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i watched it last night, man that crap was funny...the CSAC is so terrible

i loled so hard when the dude said ''now i have to admit i dont know much about boxing'':happy02:

my god... and chaels doctor was just what you would expect...only a doctor that lives in a van and has a dog named scooby doo would actually let chael use HRT for his small balls

in any case its a good excuse but its obvious he just uses this as a loop whole to abuse his testosterone levels

i dont really care though, the CSAC was so terrible that he deserves to be free, learn how to do your damn job, only one dude there knew what he was talking about and he mentioned how they should be more prepared for this stuff in the future

they really didnt know what to do so they let chael go, chael didnt defend himself very well...his doc royally screwed him

in the end im glad hes gonna fight soon though, i want to see a rematch between him and andy again, cant wait to see him tap once more:thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oops. turns out Chael's claim that he had cleared his HRT with the NSAC was false. in fact not only did kizer say he had never spoken with chael about the HRT or told him "not to bother to mention it again", he says he has never spoken with chael at all. ever.

I tell you it is shocking, just SHOCKING that chael sonnen would tell a lie!

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2010/12/2/1851834/kizer-sonnens-claims-at-csac-hearing-could-cost-him



> While Chael Sonnen got his suspension cut in half at his hearing with the California State Athletic Commission this afternoon, he may have gotten himself in more trouble thanks to a statement about a conversation he claimed to have had with Keith Kizer, the Executive Director of the Nevada State Athletic Commission. Sonnen claimed that he had spoken to Kizer about his use of testosterone as part of hormone replacement therapy, had the use approved by Kizer, and was told by Kizer that he didn't need to mention it again. At the very least, Kizer had already told me that Sonnen had never requested a therapeutic use exemption for testosterone when it was revealed that Sonnen's claim would be based around testosterone replacement therapy. With Sonnen's claim on the record involving a conversation with Kizer, I got in touch with him again to get his thoughts on what Sonnen said today.
> 
> He immediately noted that "I have never talked to Chael Sonnen in my life," regardless of the subject. With regards to Sonnen's licensing in Nevada when the California suspension expires, he added that it would have to wait until after the California suspension expires, and then "if Mr. Sonnen wants to get a license here in Nevada, it's probably best if he appears before our commission as opposed to me giving him one administratively." As far as the comments during the hearing could be an issue: "Possibly. I mean anything's a possible issue, but yeah, it's probably best that he appears before the commission and explains what he meant by that. I'm very confused."
> 
> ...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Thanks for posting this. It should clear up a lot of misconceptions that are floating around this forum. Many people are mistaking his suspension reduction for an exoneration.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

That's the fault of the commission for not having Kizer there I guess, since this whole case revolved around that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

box said:


> That's the fault of the commission for not having Kizer there I guess, since this whole case revolved around that.


No, it's the fault of the commission for taking Chael on his word. They couldn't possibly have known Chael was going to bring up Kizer, in fact it was actually his responsibility if anyone's to get a notarized document or some other evidence of his conversation with Keith.

Too bad he lied, AGAIN. Hopefully CSAC sees Kizer's response and acts accordingly.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'all quit trying to confuse people with too much information.

Chael went, he saw, he conquered. He improvised,adapted and overcame. He was Lord of all he surveyed.He will not be denied. He will beat Anderson Silva's ass and take test injections between rounds.

The real question here is how did this commission that holds so much power get their positions? Were they elected? How do the poor people of kalifornea get rid of them?:confused02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This is what court cases are all about Hex. Any respectable judge will never take someones word for anything. They made their ruling on the evidence at end, and that's final. I'm not saying you're right or wrong in thinking that, but it's just how the law goes.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

box said:


> This is what court cases are all about Hex. Any respectable judge will never take someones word for anything. They made their ruling on the evidence at end, and that's final. I'm not saying you're right or wrong in thinking that, but it's just how the law goes.


It's actually not. This wasn't a court case, it was a hearing in front a panel of commission members who are not judges in the legal sense. There are no rules about double jeopardy here, in fact they could simply extend his suspension without even meeting with him again if they feel like it.


----------



## feelgood (Jun 9, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Jesus Christ what's this Doctor's last name Bong or Feelgood?


Hey...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

get over guys i know most of you besides oldfan and a few others wanted chael to suffer and be suspended longer but tough luck he's off the hook now and there ain't anything you can do aboout it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> get over guys i know most of you besides oldfan and a few others wanted chael to suffer and be suspended longer but tough luck he's off the hook now and there ain't anything you can do aboout it.


Read page 22 of this thread. Not only is he even now not off the hook (the original suspension was 12 months with a $2500 fine, it was reduced to six months with a $2500 fine, that's not off the hook) Keith Kizer doesn't seem too thrilled about Chael lying to the CSAC and inventing conversations with him in order to help his case. Even if the CSAC stands by and does nothing about this blatant bullshitting, Keith himself said Chael is going to have to explain himself in person to the NSAC if he wants to be licensed again to fight in Nevada. Hopefully Keith makes an example here.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Keith himself said Chael is going to have to explain himself in person to the NSAC if he wants to be licensed again to fight in Nevada. Hopefully Keith makes an example here.


 If Mr. Kizer wants to play hardball chael will just take his MW belt on a world tour and Nevada will never see it again.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Whilst I enjoy some Chael goodness on the worst of days... I'm still confused. He *won* from the sounds of it, but that also the people assigned to prove him guilty were completely incompetent? Is that right?

So, the question as to whether he knowingly cheated or not is still up in the air.

Very bitter sweet for me. I like Sonnen. I want to see him fight some more. I was completely convinced he wouldn't cheat. I stayed quiet and waited for the truth.

Instead we get incompetence and a bunch of awful excuses from Sonnen as to why he didn't disclose?

Now I'm left feeling like he did indeed knowingly cheat. This is not a victory as far as im concerned. Chael is a shady motherfooker.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I was 100% sure that he cheated and not only since the Silva fight. Probably since 08 I guess.. before the Okami fight.

But so do many fighters in the UFC. Nothing special in such a tremendous high performance sport.

chael was just one of the unlucky guys out there.. like Sherk as well.


A high level of Testosterone means nothing else then a super human lung.

I am happy with the result overall! Could have been way worse for him.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

OK, as long as the elevations of test are not above normal then he is not taking enough to give him a unfair advantage??
This is the case right?


----------

